# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test Prop and Tren Log

## chi

HEy guys started on a cycle this past saturday and I am on day three so far. I am doing 50mgs of Test Prop and 50 mgs of Tren everyday. So far I feel good with no sides except some irritability and I had a great workout yesterday that consisted of back. I will be weighing myself almost every day and checking back to post results.

Today in the morning I weighed 200 lbs 
5'9 height by the way.

Chi  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## chi

ok so i am extremely irritable today and i also feel a touch of the steroid flu. Feeling tired and nauseous. Any one have any suggestions to counteract this? How long this will last or is it something i am just going to have deal with? I am not talking about the irritability i am saying the steroid flu and lethargy.

----------


## Hazard

It happens to some people from time to time..... it does go away..... for me atleast. Sometimes i'll get it around week 3 or so with test e and by week 4 it's usually gone. I'd see how it goes for the next few days and then report back.....

~Haz~

----------


## chi

> It happens to some people from time to time..... it does go away..... for me atleast. Sometimes i'll get it around week 3 or so with test e and by week 4 it's usually gone. I'd see how it goes for the next few days and then report back.....
> 
> ~Haz~


Haz

Thanks for chiming in much appreciated!! So today i am feeling a bit better a little tired but no flu like symptoms and less irritable. I will be reporting back if there are any changes. Libido seems to be up as well lol which i never mind. 

Weight this morning:
201

----------


## ty357

I was thinking of giving this cycle a try but i heard that couph with tren a is unforgivable. Also i had the flu like symptoms a couple weeks ago. Good luck. I will be looking at your results

----------


## chi

No cough currently with TRen A TY. Tell me more about the symptoms? What type of test were you taking? Today I am just tired so I am drinking coffee.

----------


## ty357

im taking test e and tren e and a couple weeks ago i got the sweats,sneezing,couphing , light fever and my body ached. lasted about week and half

----------


## chi

ok so i am hoping my body is just getting acclimated to the gear and this is only temporary. Its weird how gear hits me I even feel like it makes me think different. Yeah i know don't ask lol. Have to say i am very tired today and my strength is not what it was a week ago, almost feel weaker actually. That could be attributed to the fatigue though so still holding on to see further results.

----------


## t-gunz

i tried tren e. i dont like it i like tren a. i have hadd the cough though... its brutal.

i like your cycle mate. best of luck. are you cutting or doing a lean bulk?

----------


## chi

> i tried tren e. i dont like it i like tren a. i have hadd the cough though... its brutal.
> 
> i like your cycle mate. best of luck. are you cutting or doing a lean bulk?


Thanks T-gunz i am doing a lean bulk to put on size. Did you have any sort of test flu? I have it again today it is kicking my ass and making me very fatigued.

----------


## j.daddy

Every time I start a cycle I get super nauseous for a day or so. I'm on tren a and prop and a-drol right now. The first day and a half I couldn't hold anything down. I had to drink a ton of whey. Even if you only hold it down for 15 min. you absorb some of it. After the first week I felt great.

You didn't answer T-gunz, Are you cutting or on a lean bulk? Either way you should have great results if your diet is in check.

----------


## chi

> Every time I start a cycle I get super nauseous for a day or so. I'm on tren a and prop and a-drol right now. The first day and a half I couldn't hold anything down. I had to drink a ton of whey. Even if you only hold it down for 15 min. you absorb some of it. After the first week I felt great.
> 
> You didn't answer T-gunz, Are you cutting or on a lean bulk? Either way you should have great results if your diet is in check.


j.daddy i am doing a lean bulk and i am still feeling not 100%. Sucks but I am trying to stay positive about it and hoping it pasts soon. Btw my diet is in check and i am eating like a hoss. Been taking some melatonin to help with my crappy sleep i am getting.

Day 5
weight update i am up 202 lbs. 
gain of 2 pds from start.

----------


## Freewizzle

Drink lots of water man! Its only going to help. I have been running for 3 weeks now and the first few days were not that great. Drink lots of water and make sure to be staying warm and dry to.

----------


## chi

> Drink lots of water man! Its only going to help. I have been running for 3 weeks now and the first few days were not that great. Drink lots of water and make sure to be staying warm and dry to.


Thanks freewizzle am doing so and on the plus side i feel great now return of the beast! i had a great work out with a great pump!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## chi

Okay lol day 6 and the flu seems to be gone and feeling great. Now on to the next problem, I had the worst sleep last night even with taking 6 mgs of melatonin it sucked. I was tossing and turning and could sleep about a couple of hrs then only to wake up again. Any suggestions guys?

weight: 202.4 lbs

----------


## Tigershark

Good luck brother. Jealous that you are on right now.

----------


## chi

> Good luck brother. Jealous that you are on right now.


thanks TS

----------


## chi

weight this morning 201.6 lbs

Day nine btw

----------


## Far from massive

The tren tends to make you sleep restlessly, when I was on TrenA I would wake up a few times a night usually covered in sweat and with a rememberance of some bizzare ass dream. However I am very lucky in that I have no trouble going back to sleep.

Sorry to hear about the Test Flu seems to affect a lot when using Prop. Myself I only got it once mildly for few days and that was on 700wk however my buddy has it kick his ass every time he cycles with it...

Good luck, Keep eating and gaining, by the way I don't know what type of Tren ( A or E ) you were doing but maybe it will help with the flu when it kicks in I am being serious that Tren really seems to boost just about every body function.

----------


## chi

> The tren tends to make you sleep restlessly, when I was on TrenA I would wake up a few times a night usually covered in sweat and with a rememberance of some bizzare ass dream. However I am very lucky in that I have no trouble going back to sleep.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the Test Flu seems to affect a lot when using Prop. Myself I only got it once mildly for few days and that was on 700wk however my buddy has it kick his ass every time he cycles with it...
> 
> Good luck, Keep eating and gaining, by the way I don't know what type of Tren ( A or E ) you were doing but maybe it will help with the flu when it kicks in I am being serious that Tren really seems to boost just about every body function.


FFM I am happy I am over the test flu and the only discomfort i have is the soreness from the shots. Thanks for chiming in and I am excited for the tren to kick in!! *How long did it take for you to really feel it?* I got some melatonin for the sleep and a sleep aid from walgreens to combat my restless nights, luckily no sweats yet. Today I am falling on my face tired dont know why but i took an hr nap and feel a lot better!!!! Eating like a horse currently

----------


## chi

day 10 weight this morning was 203 lbs

----------


## chi

guys i am really needing your help here because i almost at this point of dropping this cycle from extreme fatigue and terrible workouts. I am on day 11 of 50mgs of prop and 50mgs of tren a with insomnia, nausea during workouts, extreme fatigue, and shitty workouts. Feel like it is almost counter productive and pointless to be on the cycle. I have cycled before 5 times and know how i am suppose to feel on a cycle and this is not even close. I am alternating sites and the pain is bearable from the prop but i just feel so damn crappy i dont think i am reacting well to it. I made it through the first week with the flu and yesterday but I have only had one good workout out of 11 and have not gained any weight or change to my physique even though i know its early. Do you think i should discontinue the prop? I do have 400 tbol I can substitute it with. Will that work? Or should i lower my dose of prop a bit more? I have no sides from the tren yet. When should i be feeling it? I do have increased libido and a bit more aggressive. 

i really need your help here this is pretty disappointing.

----------


## big_ron

> guys i am really needing your help here because i almost at this point of dropping this cycle from *extreme fatigue* and terrible workouts. I am on day 11 of 50mgs of prop and 50mgs of tren a with *insomnia*, nausea during workouts, extreme fatigue, and shitty workouts. Feel like it is almost counter productive and pointless to be on the cycle. I have cycled before 5 times and know how i am suppose to feel on a cycle and this is not even close. I am alternating sites and the pain is bearable from the prop but i just feel so damn crappy i dont think i am reacting well to it. I made it through the first week with the flu and yesterday but I have only had one good workout out of 11 and have not gained any weight or change to my physique even though i know its early. Do you think i should discontinue the prop? I do have 400 tbol I can substitute it with. Will that work? Or should i lower my dose of prop a bit more? I have no sides from the tren yet. When should i be feeling it? I do have increased libido and a bit more aggressive. 
> 
> i really need your help here this is pretty disappointing.


These are sides of tren, dont drop the prop, if anything lower the tren or drop it all together id you cannot stand the sides.

----------


## chi

> These are sides of tren, dont drop the prop, if anything lower the tren or drop it all together id you cannot stand the sides.


Really ron? I have been like this from the start so i figured it was the prop for sure. For example i had upped the dose on the prop yesterday in the morning when i pinned and felt majorly like crap so i knew it was because of that.

----------


## big_ron

You may just have a bit of test flu..as they call it. due to the massive fluctuation of hormones in your blood. I have got night sweats from prop before, but i know tren gives them to me more. plus the whole not sleeping thing.
Are you on tren A or E?

----------


## chi

tren A and had the test flu bad last week am over it

----------


## gym_junki

I wouldn't say it's the prop as well, I'd try 1, increase the prop or cut down on the tren , 2 try going Eod I kno Ed is better but it might work better for u, good luck bro

----------


## chi

guys just an update completely got off the tren . That stuff is just not right for me too many sides to deal with and even at less then 50mgs a day. Now i am not saying that it is going to be like that for everyone but for me it wasn't worth it. I have increased the prop to 100 mgs and now have the steroid flu once again but I know it will just be a few more days and it will be gone. This Saturday will be the start of week 4 for me and going to continue another 4 weeks for a total of 8 weeks of just prop now. I am lean and vascular but have maintained a weight of 200-204 with fat loss. That was during the tren when i wasnt feeling a 100% all the time and I know my workouts were suffering due to nausea, fatigue, and weakness. I am hoping these upcoming days are going to hit hard.

----------


## SlimJoe

Good look

----------


## chi

> Good look


thanks slim

----------


## chi

guys i am basically sick as a dog right now in bed. I have the worst body aches, chills, pain, and nausea. This cycle has to be the worst i have done and i am really disappointed. I guess it is from upping the prop but i do have a nasty cough from the weekend as well so i may be legit sick too but it either way i am ****ed with no appetite

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Damn, I have been reading since the beginning and cannot believe your luck. So, it turns our your flu IS because of the Prop, right? Guess it doesn't matter since you couldn't take the Tren without the Test anyway.

Hope it turns around for you. I forget, do you have this reaction to Cyp?

----------


## chi

> Damn, I have been reading since the beginning and cannot believe your luck. So, it turns our your flu IS because of the Prop, right? Guess it doesn't matter since you couldn't take the Tren without the Test anyway.
> 
> Hope it turns around for you. I forget, do you have this reaction to Cyp?


johnny thanks for the sympathy lol. Yeah it is from the prop and it is no joke. I just ate and it makes me feel worse because now the blood is in my digestive system so you can only imagine the aches. I won't even tell you about the pain from the injection sites. THose hurt like crazy but not too bad. I had to pop two advil so i can feel better. I dont have this reaction to cyp just prop. 

Question guys? What do you think of me skipping an injection tomorrow? is that ok? I need the pain to subside in my glutes a bit and i wont dear inject in the shoulder or quad.???

----------


## dirtybrd

Odd, Im on day 3 of test prop and tren a 100mg of each a day, the only sides im seing so far are insomnia and dreams. Yje ony time Ive gotten "the flu" is if I do a test blend like t400 or 500. Hope ya feel better!

----------


## bjpennnn

Yes my days with tren are over, I am sticking to npp I have heard a lot of good stuff about it with a lot less sides then tren. Good luck on the rest of your cycle bro.

----------


## chi

> Odd, Im on day 3 of test prop and tren a 100mg of each a day, the only sides im seing so far are insomnia and dreams. Yje ony time Ive gotten "the flu" is if I do a test blend like t400 or 500. Hope ya feel better!


another thing i need is my precious sleep that has to be the most counterproductive thing to bodybuilding. How can you recover without sleep and be sane. Your lucky you have no sides i am just really sensitive to any type of drug. 





> Yes my days with tren are over, I am sticking to npp I have heard a lot of good stuff about it with a lot less sides then tren. Good luck on the rest of your cycle bro.


thanks bjpennnn

----------


## MACHINE5150

Skipping an inject won't hurt anything.. i start a similar cycle 100mg prop 50mg/tren (might bump to 75).. start it in may.. hoping i don't have the same sides.. i have done 3 cycles myself and never any issues however it has always been a long Esther test or test blend.. and deca and tren are miles apart when it comes to sides.. hoping i have better luck than you.. sorry to hear bro.

----------


## chi

> Skipping an inject won't hurt anything.. i start a similar cycle 100mg prop 50mg/tren (might bump to 75).. start it in may.. hoping i don't have the same sides.. i have done 3 cycles myself and never any issues however it has always been a long Esther test or test blend.. and deca and tren are miles apart when it comes to sides.. hoping i have better luck than you.. sorry to hear bro.


thanks machine yeah i need to give my glutes a rest and just for a topper i have the flu not only the test flu i am legit sick right now lol!!!! I never had one issue with deca as a matter of fact or any other test i have taken so I am just going to go with the long esters and test blends. Best results i have gotten were actually from test blends.

----------


## MBMETC

this is not encouraging news, too bad chi

----------


## chi

> this is not encouraging news, too bad chi


i am pretty disappointed mbmetc  :Frown:

----------


## DFRELAT

You've taken some stuff before and didn't have problems so maybe it's just shitty gear?

----------


## Dominick0221

Damn I hope you feel better but this is a good read for me as a beginner and trying to do my research for my first cycle ever.

----------


## chi

> You've taken some stuff before and didn't have problems so maybe it's just shitty gear?


I don't think its the gear, the gear is legit it is just my body's reaction to the prop which i have gotten before and tren is pretty strong stuff. Thank you for your input though




> Damn I hope you feel better but this is a good read for me as a beginner and trying to do my research for my first cycle ever.


thanks Dom having these type of forums are truly an asset.

----------


## dirtybrd

Do you think that you might have just gotten the normal flu and the cycle compounded it? Maybe try it again a few weeks after youre not sick anymore. Just a thought

----------


## chi

> Do you think that you might have just gotten the normal flu and the cycle compounded it? Maybe try it again a few weeks after youre not sick anymore. Just a thought



dirty your on the money about it! i am just getting over the normal flu and i am sure upping the dosage on the prop did not help matters. What suxs is that i lost a week of my cycle and a few pds to being sick because of the loss of appetite and not being able to go to the gym. I was bed ridden and feeling super weak

----------


## Cthulhu

I've been bouncing around with cycle ideas and wanted to try Prop and tren . I came to the conclusion that I wanted to wait until mid-late spring. I'm thinking starting when its warm and after cold/flu season will help to counter act on the sickly problems that can interrupt cycles.

I feel for ya man, not only does it suck losing what you've worked for but also spending the green for nothing. Best of luck to ya

----------


## chi

> I've been bouncing around with cycle ideas and wanted to try Prop and tren . I came to the conclusion that I wanted to wait until mid-late spring. I'm thinking starting when its warm and after cold/flu season will help to counter act on the sickly problems that can interrupt cycles.
> 
> I feel for ya man, not only does it suck losing what you've worked for but also spending the green for nothing. Best of luck to ya


Thank you cthulhu i shouldve waited myself as well and rode out the cold and flu season but i wanted to take it to the next level and i am halfway through my cycle. I am going to add a week on since i missed a week kind of with this sickness. Again thank you for you words

----------


## Kiki

> Thank you cthulhu i shouldve waited myself as well and rode out the cold and flu season but i wanted to take it to the next level and i am halfway through my cycle. I am going to add a week on since i missed a week kind of with this sickness. Again thank you for you words


 Good decision not to stop, just ride it out and continue the cycle.

Goodluck

----------


## chi

> Good decision not to stop, just ride it out and continue the cycle.
> 
> Goodluck


Thanks KIKI actually had a couple good workouts mon and tues both.


On another note this is not my first cycle by any means but it goes to show we never stop learning and discovering new things. Everytime i would pin the prop it would hurt like crazy because i just wanted to get it done and over with right away. Instead now i take my time inserting the needle and take 2-2.5 minutes just to depress the plunger so i let the oil in slowly. I have been doing this for the last few shots and kicking my self in the ass for not doing it for the first 30 and a prior time i took prop!! There is virtually no pain from the injections doing it this way. Well i guess better late then never right? Either way a milestone for me in my cycle usage.

----------


## dirtybrd

You dont add any GSO to dilute the prop some?

----------


## chi

> You dont add any GSO to dilute the prop some?


dont need it the way i have been injecting it is painless bird

----------


## chi

i feel amazing lately i am going to try to take some pics on monday after a chest workout to show results. I have dropped a lot of bf and kept the same weight so I am happy with 4 weeks to go still.

----------


## Dorko

i hope i dont go through the same things you went through when i do my prop cycle here soon.

Good LUCK!

----------


## Abull78

Im on day 6 of Test P and Tren , my legs are just now starting to stop hurting. Pinning everyday is a pain in the ass, literally. On this cycle i too had a tad bit of test flu and just could get any energy going on the first and 2nd day, that cleared up though. Good luck, can't wait to see the pics!

----------


## ucf465

so where r these pics?

----------


## MBMETC

CHI your back on and its going good? good to hear im running the same cycle now 5 weeks in, its good shite

----------


## chi

Hey guys here are the pics at the 6 week of my cycle. Yeah i know my mid section needs work.

----------


## chi

Also would like to note that a ton of body fat was lost during this cycle. Prop is very effective in that regard.

----------


## t-gunz

nice mate. im on it atm. prop tren ace and var. how many cals were you eating above maintance?

----------


## chi

thanks tgunz i was doing about a 1000 more calories above maintenance on the avg but sometimes 5oo more

----------


## JimmySidewalk

Nice ! I'll be doing the same cycle at the end of june.

----------


## chi

Hey guys here is a pic after pct and shedding a bunch of body fat around my mid section. Still have more to go but quite an improvement

----------


## malidfa

looking really good mate ur a monster

----------


## chi

> looking really good mate ur a monster


Thanks Malidfa trying to shed those few extra pds in anticipation of my next cycle.

----------


## Devil_Doc

jus started running Sust350 (mon/thu) Tren -Ace (100mg EoD) Masteron (100mg EoD) Prop (100mg EoD) and stanozolol (50mg ED) and i agree with the whole pain in the ass thing, even running prop and winny everyday didnt suck this bad, but thanks for the pinning advice ill try to slowdown the plunger speed... And insomnia on this shit sucks, i took 20mg melatonin last night though and it seems to have worked well, it jus seems like im always tired, which in turn makes me irritable as hell, and im usually a pretty happy person, oh well, shit happens.... does anyone else get a stomach knot at the top from time to time while running this?

----------


## mario_ps2

> Hey guys here is a pic after pct and shedding a bunch of body fat around my mid section. Still have more to go but quite an improvement



looking nice bro... sorry to hear about the flu problems. My problem with tren a is that I really get that stupid cough while injecting it.. it's just a terrible experience but the funny thing is that when I plung it on my shoulders, I don't get the cough tren.. explain that :Hmmmm:

----------


## Devil_Doc

do you cough out ur ass, cuz in that case id say cuz its closer
 :Haha: 
j/k, no clue brother

----------


## chi

> jus started running Sust350 (mon/thu) Tren-Ace (100mg EoD) Masteron (100mg EoD) Prop (100mg EoD) and stanozolol (50mg ED) and i agree with the whole pain in the ass thing, even running prop and winny everyday didnt suck this bad, but thanks for the pinning advice ill try to slowdown the plunger speed... And insomnia on this shit sucks, i took 20mg melatonin last night though and it seems to have worked well, it jus seems like im always tired, which in turn makes me irritable as hell, and im usually a pretty happy person, oh well, shit happens.... does anyone else get a stomach knot at the top from time to time while running this?


that is a pretty heavy cycle good luck devil doc. No prob on the pinning advice. Didnt care for tren and will not ever run it again to be honest. Not worth the sides.




> looking nice bro... sorry to hear about the flu problems. My problem with tren a is that I really get that stupid cough while injecting it.. it's just a terrible experience but the funny thing is that when I plung it on my shoulders, I don't get the cough tren.. explain that


Thanks Mario and no worries i have always gotten it from the prop. Dude i never inject in the shoulder so dont know but i did get the tren cough and that sucked majorly.

----------


## Devil_Doc

Fortunately I havent felt many sides.... possibly the cough, but that can be due to other hobbies =D but thanks dude

----------


## jonfgualberto

Nice results man!! Good job! How was your diet thruout the cycle? I just started a Test P, Masteron , and Tren A cycle, 100mg EOD.. Tren A for 8 or 10 weeks, mast and prop for all 12 weeks.. im excited to see ending results!!

----------


## Devil_Doc

> Nice results man!! Good job! How was your diet thruout the cycle? I just started a Test P, Masteron, and Tren A cycle, 100mg EOD.. Tren A for 8 or 10 weeks, mast and prop for all 12 weeks.. im excited to see ending results!!


If you're asking me then here you go, i was running what you just started for the first 5 weeks, then i upped each to 100mg ED of each (which is what im currently on), my diet could have been better towards the beginning, but just re-cleaned house 2 weeks ago (im 11 weeks pre-contest). ive noticed about 1 inch gains on my arms (already 21 inch b4 cycle, so ill take what i can get) but the most improvement that Ive seen has been on my problem areas chest, gained 2 inches and defined, lats MUCH WIDER, and calves 2 inches.... with that being said, the scale moved about 10 pounds in the first 5 weeks, but then satayed the same mostly while having lost 2 inches on my waist.... intercostal definition is INSANE!!! but im at 2g carb/lb 2 g protein/lb, 2 g fat/lb (mostly omegas) ive been on a salmon diet for the last week or so

----------


## Brunch

Thinking about doing a very similar cycle....good work chi, nice bounce back after that nasty flu! looking good

any noticable side from the tren ?? most concerning me is hair loss......

----------


## BeastMode2010

You might have gotten something in the vile I was having the same problem. I sterilized my bottles in the oven and they were fine after that hope this hel[ps..

----------

